# Juno Beach Report/Pix October 5th-8th



## Blacktip Hunter (Sep 16, 2007)

* Juno Beach Report/Pix October 5th-8th *


* October 5th *

I had an early flight in the morning and arrived in West Palm around 12:00pm. When I arrived at the house, I unpacked my things and opened the package that had arrived, it was my LDX. Once I was unpacked, I called my buddy Byron and we when fishing.

When we hit the beach, we immediately noticed the large surf. I put a pompano rig with some squid on LDX and bombed it out there. Within a couple minutes the rod stared bouncing. I caught this fish I had never seen before and I didn’t take a picture. It was under 6 inches. After that we didn’t have many other bites. We then packed up our things and decided to go try at the Palm Beach Inlet. The really weird thing was there were no waves in the inlet. You could see past the rocks these massive waves, but when they entered the mouth of the inlet, they dissipated. There was just a really strong current in the inlet. I tried using topwater lures, but the water was just too murky and nothing was hitting. We fished there for a little while before a big storm came and rained us that. That was the end of fishing that day. From there we went into Black Bart and hanged out there for an hour or so, checking out the custom rods and lures and stuff. 


* October 6th *

I woke early in the morning and called Byron. We headed over to the inlet to try our luck there. We had no bites there. Byron had to go to work, so he dropped me off the beach. I brought my shark rod and LDX to the beach with me. I casted out the LDX with some squid and within a few minutes I caught this little Jack.

* Picture: *










I then threw out some mullet on my Pompano rig and caught this big Ladyfish.

* Picture: *










After that I threw out some more mullet and within a 5 minutes I caught these two Bluefish.

* Picture: *










I threw out some more Mullet and managed to catch two more Bluefish.

* Pictures: *



















After I was done fishing my dad and I headed down to Sunrise to watch the Florida Panthers play. It was a good game, but the Panthers fell apart during the 2nd and 3rd periods. And I didn’t get to have any pictures with cheerleaders this time 


* October 7th *

I woke up early and called Pete (reelemin). I was suppose to fish with him today, but he wasn’t able to make it. I then called Byron and we went to the beach. I caught this little Jack within a couple minutes of throwing out my LDX.

* Picture: *










I threw out the LDX again with some mullet and threw out my HDX with a hunk of Bluefish. The Blues in the area ate the hunk of Bluefish within a matter of minutes. A shark didn’t have a chance. After about 10 minutes my LDX starting bouncing. I reeled in the fish and discovered that it was a big Ladyfish. I quickly rigged it up to go out on the yak.

* Picture: *










There waves were pretty big, probably 10 footers. Byron told me he’s done this before in Brazil, so I took his word. The first attempt, the kayak flipped. The second time he got it out there. He took it out about 250yds. 

Here’s a cool picture of my Alutecnos set-up by the yak:










We waited for a while for that Alutecnos to go off. During that time we caught two more Ladyfish. I caught one and Byron caught one. 

* Pictures: *



















It was starting to get boring after we caught these two lady. We had a shark swim by and bite-off my pompano rig. While we were waiting for that Alutecnos, I noticed a really looking cloud in the sky. It looks like a mushroom cloud.

* Picture: *










After a while I reeled in my Alutecnos. Byron got a shot of me reeling it in:










When the leader came up we noticed that there was no bait on it. The Bluefish must have ate of all it. By this time we were tired and the waves had picked up more, so we decided to call it quits. We went back to my place and made these videos on how to make shark leaders.

* Videos: *

How to Make Shark Leaders:

http://video.google.ca/videoplay?docid=9115305200231700920

Choosing Leader Material:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d2kxw4qwRhk



* October 8th *

I didn’t go fishing, I had to pack my things and get ready for an early flight.


----------



## jettypark28 (Jun 23, 2006)

*Don't take this*

in a bad way "BlackTip hunter" this is just my .02 on life.....You just joined this forum, so of cause not many people are going to respond to your threads.....In life when you are the new kid in anywhere, you introduce yourself first than you give people a little background on yourself. Where you are from/how long have you been fishing/who did you learn from.....and so on. Give the board some time to know you, and you also take some time to know some people on the board. See if you would said "Hello guys" glad i found this site i love to shark fish and cant wait to share infor with everybody"......Instead you posted your "First" thread on how to make "Shark leaders"..........Now i am not saying that you werent trying to help......But the world is made up of "Opinions" Some good some bad....but just Opinions. Again in no way am i putting you down just trying to give you some advise......Look at it this way you are in a room with all your friends, and someone comes in that nobodys knows. And he saids "Hey" everybody you do this, this, and this..........You see what i am getting at???....Everything in life people will judge you, the way you presents yourself.......I will state again, in NO way am i trying to put you down......But this is just my .02 so do with it what you will..........We have some good sharkers here. Hopefully you will get to know us.........Have a safe trip home 

*Perhaps the hardest lesson to learn is not to be attached to the results of your actions*


----------



## jettypark28 (Jun 23, 2006)

*Oh blacktip*

how do you like your fin-nor offshore??? i belive that was the reel your were using in your video right??? :fishing:


*I'm in my own little world but it's ok, They all know me here*


----------



## eaglesfanguy (May 1, 2003)

Hey blacktip
Nice video.... I dont care if you have "P&S" Credits.. Nice videos... 
Well demonstrated..Glad your one of a few who try to show.. there is no such thing as " do this do that"
You showed what works for you.. and thats awsome..I cant wait to see some of your sharks.. 
Looks like you guys had a decent day of fishin .. Blues, lady's, jacks.. whatever.. atleast ya got some fish.. And had a good time..
Keep up the great post's
Steve


----------



## jettypark28 (Jun 23, 2006)

*You are right "Eagle"*

Good report and great pictures......a Young kid out there fishing and catching. In my book thats okay:beer: Look at some of the young kids out there today, and all the chit they get into......I wish there were more kids like this out there. :beer::beer:


----------



## Blacktip Hunter (Sep 16, 2007)

jettypark28 said:


> how do you like your fin-nor offshore??? i belive that was the reel your were using in your video right??? :fishing:
> 
> 
> *I'm in my own little world but it's ok, They all know me here*


I love the Fin-Nor, it works great! The drag is awesome, it has 60lbs of drag power! The reel brings in more than 40 inches per crank, and I never ever get wind knots. Plus I have close to 700yds of 65lb PowerPro on it.


----------



## jettypark28 (Jun 23, 2006)

*I just*

got mine a few months back. But i havent tested it on anything yet i loaded it with 80lb Hi-Vi yellow PP I was able to load close to 600yds on it. I went with the 80lb so when i am fishing for Large Snooks under the brigdes. Here on the east coast and also at Tampa. Last time i was at skyway i pitch a Large live ladyfish out, and a huge ugly goilath grouper came up and distroy my rig .....So i use it for sharks in the surf and Tarpons/snooks/grouper around bridges and piers......I hate using little stuff  comes from all the years of working with big stuff.. but i understand why some people need to play with little rods 

*Death smiles at everyone MARINES smile back*


----------



## jettypark28 (Jun 23, 2006)

*The more i look*

at your pictures and video, the more i realize you have outfish alot of older guys on most forums. (Priceless)  I can't belive that only two of us have posted replys to your post. Just goes to prove my point on how people judge others. There is a "Click" on many forum/club that some people think you have to prove yourself, before other will acknowledge you. Too me that is total BS....Because here is a kid (17yrs old) That is doing something, that you hardly see anyone his age doing. He joins the board posts a thread to try and help. And no one said hello or anything. Granted he didnt introduce himself....But don't forget he is still a kid. I just can't belive out of all the region we would do this. "BlackTip" thanks again for your report and picture/videos, also thank your parents for me. For raising a good young man that is on his way to becoming a really good Fisherman 

*Danger Opinionated MARINE onboard*


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*Great pics and video*

Great job. Welcome to the family.


----------



## Pierside (Oct 2, 2007)

*Make up your mind!*

First let me say hello to Blacktip Hunter and welcome him aboard. I am new to this site also. I joined earlier this month and I am enjoying it very much I hope you will too. I do have a question for JettyPark though about this thread. I am asking this in a humorous manner so don't take offense. Dude, first you spank this guy because he didn't introduce himself. Then you give him the high five after someone else praises him and then you get on everyone in the region for not getting on the band wagon. I know you are an opinionated Marine, but you need to pick one opinion and stick to it. SEMPER FI! Here's to you.:beer:


----------



## VICIII (Apr 8, 2005)

Pierside said:


> First let me say hello to Blacktip Hunter and welcome him aboard. I am new to this site also. I joined earlier this month and I am enjoying it very much I hope you will too. I do have a question for JettyPark though about this thread. I am asking this in a humorous manner so don't take offense. Dude, first you spank this guy because he didn't introduce himself. Then you give him the high five after someone else praises him and then you get on everyone in the region for not getting on the band wagon. I know you are an opinionated Marine, but you need to pick one opinion and stick to it. SEMPER FI! Here's to you.:beer:



Hey peirside... that is how Jetty always post... Not much filter between brain and fingers... He just types away...

Great Post Blacktip. By the way guys he has been doing this and posting for a while.. He is Not a young rookie. Hey jetty he even fished with Pat Miletich.... Have you fished with the fighting legend?? So listen to the Man.
Great post and good to see you at P&S.


----------



## jettypark28 (Jun 23, 2006)

*No*

"Pierside" I didn't spank or put "Josh" down in anyway. (Read my thread again) I saw his first thread on the open forum, where he explain how to make shark rigs......(No one reply) Than he posted a fishing report here with great picture. Six hours later no one still reply to him, so i reply to him in a run about way. So as to not disturb any Master fishermens, and give them a excuse to start a chit storm on "Josh" thread. I also PM him letting him know not to worry about people not even saying HI to the him. 
"Eagle" said it best he didnt care that he didnt have any "P&S" Credits (Something that is done here) If you don't post pictures of anything than you arent any good....He gave a great report and great pictures......So after reading that I agree with "Eagle" and gave the kid his dues. I am not above saying i was wrong. Sticking to a opinoin even if it wrong....is stupid. I am not build like that opcorn:

*Death smile at everyone MARINES smile back
*


----------



## jettypark28 (Jun 23, 2006)

*Thank you*

"VICIII" I knew one of the master fisherman was going to find a way to try and twist my words around. (Chit storm) Viciii if you have something personal towards me. PM me i am alway willing to listen.......As for knowing something about the "Fight game" please don't even attempt that with me. I was in the fight game more than some here have fish 
"Pat Miletich" was a good fighter but not a legend, he has a good record (28-7-2) but didnt face many Monsters of the sport. Let see since you are dropping names....Yes i have met and talked to "Legends"......Got to meet and have dinner with "Randy Couture" (Legend) at a conference in Atlanta. He was one of champion Endorsers for a company called "Advocare" (Supplements) That at the time i was involved with. ... I met "George Foreman"(Legend) while i worked at Disney, and got to walk him around our shop to show him how we made things, and ended up talking and walking him for awhile. He was funny and SUPER nice guy took time to shake everybody hand. I when to a two day teaching seminar in Tampa. (To gain more knowledge about "Jiu Jitsu") And got to meet "Royce" and "Rickson" Gracie(Both are legends)....this was two days of getting your butt kick. In my opinion Rickson was a better fighter than Royce.........Oh I also got to meet and bowl with "Oscar de la hoya" (legend) He rented out the whole bowling alley for a party for his wife (maybe 30 people at the most) Manager and the proshop owner are really good friends of mine.....So they call me and i went running...A really super nice guy.......These last persons will show my age....When i was Kickboxing (70s/80s) I got to meet and spar with "Bill SuperFoot Wallace" (his kicks HURT) He took the time with me and explain alot of things.(i was still new to kick boxing) He retired as the undefeated PKA Middleweight champion. Both my boxing and Tae kwondo Instructer knew him well. I saved the best for last and if you know him, than you are also OLD  His record speak for itself and he isnt big at all, but DAMN does he hit HARD. I was lucky to be pick by my instructer to spar a couple of rounds with Benny "The Jet" Urouidez....since i fought at "Welterweight" I was the closest to his weight. The whole time he was destroying me  he kept giving me info.....I learn alot on the day.....One thing that i really learn....Is i hate leg kicks opcorn:......There you go "VICIII" .......again PM me I love to chat with people
"Viciii" if all you are going to add to the Thread is put downs, Pm me and keep that chit off of here. Again READ my post before you open that...........1..3....4.......5.......6 I was told to count when i ran into a @@@@
*Even a fish wouldnt get into trouble if he kept him mouth shut*


----------



## VICIII (Apr 8, 2005)

Jetty --- count slow...
Relax---- 
sent you pm...


----------

